# AD Endurance test



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

There's a local Schutzhund trial being held in June and the AD is being offered, i'm highly considering giving it a try with Odin but I have a few questions:

1. On one of the sites I was reading about the test it mentions that the dog must present a scorebook. What exactly is this and is this something that is handed out at the trial?

2. For those who have dogs who have passed what kind of conditioning and preparation did you do beforehand to get your dog ready?

3. For the obedience portion at the end one site again mentions the dog has to show obedience exercises appropriate to the level of training of the dog. Can anyone elaborate/give examples?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

1. You get the scorebook beforehand.
2. If the dog is healthy and in fit condition, sometimes you don't need a whole lot of training, but you do need to make sure the dog's paws are rough enough for the surface. My house is carpeted and my dogs are always on grass, dirt, or snow outdoors, never cement or gravel so if I were doing an AD I'd have to do some roadwork to roughen their pads depending on where the AD is being held.


----------

